# Does my betta love me?



## KittyFL (May 3, 2011)

It's so cute the way he dances when he sees me, those little front fins going hummingbird speed. He looks like he's shivering with delight, goes left and right and back again in a figure 8, back and forth and races around as I move. I know he just wants food but it is cute. Now I need to do my hair and makeup to make myself presentable for outside viewing and then go run errands.  His name is Lavender Blue so I sing that song to him .... "Lav-ven-der Blue, dilly dilly, lav-en-der green ...." then I say blah blah since I don't know any other words. Works for him!


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Nawww, cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice Betta!

BTW to save you blah blah'ing :
Lavender Blue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Tomsk


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

ha ha may be i have to start doing that to make my bettas happier. Laky betta. He deserve it for his beauty


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

mine just recently started dancing also lol. anyone who looks at the tank is danced at.


----------

